# Family Guy and American Dad - 12/16/12



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Due to potential sensitive content, Fox has pulled the new Christmas-themed episodes of "Family Guy" and "American Dad" that were scheduled to air tonight, replacing them with repeats. No word yet on when they'll air (whether next week, or a year from now).

My DirecTV DVR has already gotten the programming update -- you may want to force an update on your TiVo if necessary.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Right now it looks like the entire Sunday lineup is prempted


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Simpson's managed to finish before the interruption. Bob's Burgers just now resumed, at the point where it was interrupted. Unless you pad BB, or record whatever normally comes after it, you'll lose the last 25 minutes of BB.

ETA: This is not true in all markets. See post below...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Family Guy and American Dad were never scheduled on my box (at least not today).

Ironically everything except Family Guy and American Dad was pre-emptied (1st 5 minutes of Cleveland show aired). Actually I'm not sure what they are doing as Bob's Burgers is currently on and it's after 9.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Simpson's managed to finish before the interruption. Bob's Burgers just now resumed, at the point where it was interrupted. Unless you pad BB, or record whatever normally comes after it, you'll lose the last 25 minutes of BB.


My entire Simpsons recording was pre-emptied as was all but 5 minutes of the Cleveland Show. My Fox channel (Philly) showed the entire memorial service from about 7:35 PM to 8:55 PM. I'm guessing yours just showed the President's speech.

I wonder if Fox will air these again?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The Simpsons and The Cleveland Show aired in their entirety in the Pacific time zone (since the memorial service aired before 7:30 PM Pacific). Note that the scheduled repeat of The Cleveland Show's "Die Hard" episode from last year was replaced by a different repeat.



morac said:


> I wonder if Fox will air these again?


They should, but probably not until the summer. They _might_ air them again before Christmas, but since the decision to air the memorial service appears to have been on a station-by-station basis, and there are only eight days before Christmas anyway, I wouldn't count on it.

There is precedent for it, however; about 10 years ago, a long-running football game resulted on Fox airing only the last five minutes of that year's King of the Hill Christmas episode (the one where Hank tries to drive a truck with his mother's furniture in it from Texas to Arizona, only for Dale, Bill, and Jeff Boomhauer to mess things up by riding in the back without telling Hank) in the east, but the whole episode aired in the west; Fox replaced a different Christmas special with a re-airing of this episode right before Christmas.

On the other hand, I don't expect the pre-empted Family Guy or American Dad episodes to air before next December (any time this month is probably still too soon after the shootings, and I doubt Fox will premiere Christmas episodes at any other time of the year). Yes, this does assume that American Dad is still on the air next December, doesn't it?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Must've been a local preemption of "The Simpsons" because it aired here in its entirety.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The Simpsons did not air in the NY market. And The Cleveland Show only lasted for about the first five minutes.
But no big deal. Fox.com will have both episodes available online next week. Also, it may be available right now Ondemand, depending on your service provider.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

What were the FG and AD episodes about?

I think it was last year's AD where Steve accidentally shoots Santa and there's a bloody battle at the North Pole. I can't imagine anything being worse thatn that one. I was hoping for a standard (good) Christmas episode of both shows.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm guessing that Adult Swim will air FG & AD in their regular rotation of new episodes.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Have either of them made it to Hulu Plus yet?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm confused, american dad sure did seem like what the description said -- they let Haley babysit, and it had a first run date of that day.. I didn't actually WATCH it yet, I just FFed through to see if it was new or not.

Family Guy DID seem like a rerun, so I nuked that one.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

mattack said:


> I'm confused, american dad sure did seem like what the description said -- they let Haley babysit, and it had a first run date of that day.. I didn't actually WATCH it yet, I just FFed through to see if it was new or not.
> 
> Family Guy DID seem like a rerun, so I nuked that one.


That American Dad aired the week before (Dec 2). The one on Sunday was a definite rerun.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> I'm confused, american dad sure did seem like what the description said -- they let Haley babysit, and it had a first run date of that day.. I didn't actually WATCH it yet, I just FFed through to see if it was new or not.


The "American Dad" that aired *here* on Fox last Sunday was a repeat of the one where Stan joined the "Wheels and the Leg Man" detective firm.

Both of the new episodes are currently scheduled to run Monday, December 24th on the Cartoon Network. "American Dad" @10:30PM EST and "Family Guy" @11:00PM. Whether or not they actually air is anybody's guess.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> The "American Dad" that aired *here* on Fox last Sunday was a repeat of the one where Stan joined the "Wheels and the Leg Man" detective firm.
> 
> Both of the new episodes are currently scheduled to run Monday, December 24th on the Cartoon Network. "American Dad" @10:30PM EST and "Family Guy" @11:00PM. Whether or not they actually air is anybody's guess.


No way, I can't see them airing an episode before Fox. So unless they are shown this Sunday I can't see them being on CN on the 24th.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jjd_87 said:


> No way, I can't see them airing an episode before Fox. So unless they are shown this Sunday I can't see them being on CN on the 24th.


If I were _*forced*_ to guess, it would be that they won't air but I don't know anything about the contractual arrangements, so that's all it would be - a guess.

Meantime, it wouldn't hurt to add the CN showings to your To Do list, as I have done, just in case.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> The "American Dad" that aired *here* on Fox last Sunday was a repeat of the one where Stan joined the "Wheels and the Leg Man" detective firm.
> 
> Both of the new episodes are currently scheduled to run Monday, December 24th on the Cartoon Network. "American Dad" @10:30PM EST and "Family Guy" @11:00PM. Whether or not they actually air is anybody's guess.


The "Wheels and the Legman" episode aired everywhere in the USA.

As for Cartoon Network, when they wrote up their schedule, they would have had no way of knowing the episodes would have been pre-empted. IIRC, this has happened in the past, and CN did not air the episodes that Fox chose not to air. However, it is possible that other countries did, or will, choose to air them before Fox (USA) does, and Fox has no say in the matter over those.



That Don Guy said:


> They should, but probably not until the summer. They _might_ air them again before Christmas, but since the decision to air the memorial service appears to have been on a station-by-station basis, and there are only eight days before Christmas anyway, I wouldn't count on it.


Fox will air the Simpsons episode on 12/23 at 8:30, and the Bob's Burgers episode on 12/30 at 8:30.



> On the other hand, I don't expect the pre-empted Family Guy or American Dad episodes to air before next December (any time this month is probably still too soon after the shootings, and I doubt Fox will premiere Christmas episodes at any other time of the year). Yes, this does assume that American Dad is still on the air next December, doesn't it?


According to a Fox press release, it *is* going to air the pre-empted Family Guy episode this Sunday (12/23); it will also air a new American Dad, but not the one it had scheduled for 12/16. Presumably, they took another look at it and found nothing really insensitive about airing it, but did still have a problem with the American Dad episode.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Fox will air the Simpsons episode on 12/23 at 8:30, and the Bob's Burgers episode on 12/30 at 8:30.


A lot of locales in the east and central time zones showed the scheduled "Simpsons" episode. Not sure about "Bob's Burgers" since I gave up on that after about 2 episodes.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

jjd_87 said:


> No way, I can't see them airing an episode before Fox. So unless they are shown this Sunday I can't see them being on CN on the 24th.


Yeah, I don't think they would air one that hadn't already aired on FOX.

On a separate note, I missed recording The Simpson's Halloween ep this year - will they ever replay it before NEXT Halloween? ANywhere else to view it?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> On a separate note, I missed recording The Simpson's Halloween ep this year - will they ever replay it before NEXT Halloween? ANywhere else to view it?


It's on Amazon VOD.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

morac said:


> It's on Amazon VOD.


It "should" also air on Fox once more before next Halloween. Just when it will happen is anybody's guess, although 2/3 (Super Bowl Sunday) or 2/24 (Oscar night), which are probably repeat dates anyway, seem to be likely possibilities.

Doesn't Fox have its own On Demand service, albeit online?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jjd_87 said:


> No way, I can't see them airing an episode before Fox. So unless they are shown this Sunday I can't see them being on CN on the 24th.


Cartoon Network has updated the Adult Swim schedule for 12/24; it now lists American Dad #214 and Family Guy #105.

Based on production order, AD 214 is the show's first Christmas episode (where Stan goes back in time to try to kill Jane Fonda, but ends up changing the future), but FG 105 is the episode where Joe moves in, which isn't a Christmas episode (the first Christmas episode is 203).


----------

